# neues fenster ohne adressleiste



## n@no (10. Dez 2003)

hi, ich kenn mich wirklich nicht gut aus mit den java spass, aber ich möchte trotzdem ein fenster ohne adressleiste öffnen.
beispiel: ich möchte eine link setzen, der mir ein neues IE-fenster (max. grösse) öffnet, allerdings ohne eine adressleiste anzuzeigen.

ich würde mich über einen quellcodeschnipsel sehr freuen*g*

mfg n@no


----------



## bygones (10. Dez 2003)

wiedermal ein verirrter  :wink: 

was du meinst ist JavaScript, nicht java...

Schau mal hier: http://selfhtml.teamone.de/javascript/objekte/window.htm#open


----------



## n@no (10. Dez 2003)

ja danke, das reicht mir schon, ich habs schon gelöst.


----------

